# [Suche] Server



## dadiscobeat (28. Juni 2004)

Hallo,

ich habe mir vor kurzem einen Root Server angemietet. Leider wurde ich hier maßgeblich enttäuscht. Der Support war unter aller S.. sozusagen und es traten ständig irgendwelche Probleme auf. Aus diesem Grunde habe ich heute den Server gekündigt. 
Ich habe mich bereits nach einem neuen Anbieter umgesehen, aber bei diesen vielen verliert man schnell den Überblick. Die Leistungen und Preise variieren dermassen, dass man keinen Ausweg mehr aus dem Dschungel findet.
Weiss vielleicht jemand eine gute Seite, auf der Anbieter genau aufgelistet sind oder auf der man verschiedene Leistungen angeben kann die man benötigt und es wird einem dann ein entsprechender Anbieter rausgesucht ?
Vielleicht habt ihr selber gute Erfahrungen mit einem Anbieter gemacht und könnt diesen nennen. Allerdings habe ich kein Interesse an Einzelunternehmen. Unternehmen wie Server4you oder Greatnet kommen auch nicht in Frage.
Es sollte einfach Verlass auf den Anbieter sein. Ich habe bereits 200 € in den Wind geschossen und möchte dies nicht noch mal erleben. 

Was ich benötige ?
Apache
Betriebssystem: Linux
Confixx 3
40-60 GB HD
100-150 GB Traffic
MySQL
PHP 4
evtl. Sendmail

Kann mir hier jemand weiterhelfen bitte ?


----------



## Arne Buchwald (28. Juni 2004)

Hallo,

wenn Interesse besteht, kann ich gerne ein Angebot zuschicken. Ich müsste noch wissen, ob Sie den Server selbst administrieren möchten oder ob wir dies übernehmen sollen.


----------



## dadiscobeat (28. Juni 2004)

Du meinst Managed ? Das kommt auf den Preis an.
Wäre super wenn du beide Angebote machen könntest.

Administration ist eigentlich mein Partner zu ständig, aber 
wenn ihr das aus macht ...


----------



## Arne Buchwald (28. Juni 2004)

Die genannten Voraussetzungen sind auch auf unseren Servern alle vorhanden. 

Welche Leistung (CPU / RAM) sollte der Mietserver in etwa haben? 

Oder wäre ggf. auch Speicherplatz auf unseren Servern für dich interessant? Es fielen keine Einrichtungsgebühren an, wir installieren die von dir gewünschte Software unentgeltlich und Speicherplatz würde ja auch kein Problem darstellen. Letztere Lösung wäre zumal auch günstiger.

Du kannst uns ja eben per eMail an info@busoft.de die Details mitteilen, so dass ich dann ein Angebot zusenden kann.


----------

